

Prediction: next iPhone will be iPhone 5S in June/July with Apple Wallet - sergeylossev
http://www.fortechiesonly.com/2013/04/prediction-next-iphone-will-be-iphone.html
Watch out Square and Google Wallet, Apple is jumping in
======
manicdee
Combining the vulnerabilities of NFC with the non-security of thumbprint
reading on a device not controlled by the party wishing to verify your
identity?

This is the kind of speculation that The Fonz might have engaged in after that
incident involving riding a motorbike in an airborne fashion over a captive
chrondrichthyes.

------
potatolicious
I just don't see it. Thumbprint readers aren't actually secure, and they add a
large amount of friction to usage - and friction kills adoption.

Not only do you have to pull your phone out and hold it against some _thing_ ,
you have to scan your thumb too. And that last part doesn't gain you any
significant security increase.

Remember when they started integrating thumb readers into laptops and the
marketing departments invented dozens of contrived use cases that sound great
on paper (and _only_ on paper)? How many of those use cases ever got adopted?
I don't see how this one is any different.

I do hope for NFC though, Apple has the market presence, the mindshare, and
the "screw you all we're doing it our way" to really enable adoption in a way
Google was never able to pull off.

------
edzme
I think the 5S will be as underwhelming as the past S releases.

~~~
j-s-f
Absolutely.

------
daxelrod
Title should probably have "Prediction:" prepended.

~~~
j-s-f
yeah, well, c'mon that's just good grammer.

